# Newbie here!



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi every1!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Ren

glad you plucked up the courage to finally post! It's not as scary as you'd think!

I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling down and i know the waiting just seems never ending, but you can post your thoughts on here and it'll feel like a weight's been lifted from your shoulders. I'm waiting to start my first treatment, and at almost 42, i haven't got the luxury of time! (nor the luxury of a free NHS treatment!) But just try and focus, keep healthy and hopefully your appointment will be here before you know it. This site will provide you with all the information you'll ever need and so you'll feel more prepared when you finally get your appointment.

I wish you lots of luck for your treatment journey.  

Moth x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ren and welcome to FF

As you've probably sussed by now this is an amazing site with loads of lovely ladies on. 

Sorry to hear that you've been ttc for 3 years and your DH's results showed low motility.

One of the board moderators will be on soon who will point you in the direction of some of the boards that maybe of use to you.  I'd definitely recommend just having a good old nosey through them, amazing what information you can find. The chat room is also worth visiting.

Take care hun and keep up with those    ,   that you get your dream soon

xxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

You're welcome Ren

DH will soon be thinking you're obsessed with FF - be warned it is addictive!!  

xx


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Ren

Im a newbie too, we have been ttc for 3 years as well, only im the problem (severe endometriosis and fibroids). 
I know how you feel about being passed around to endless doc and specialist appointments, all we want is for someone to say '' OK, lets just get you on with this treatment then and here is your guarantee of your little treasure in 9 months, Simple'' 

Im waiting for my referal to QMC to come through and no doubt when it does there will be loads of appointments and even more tests before we finally get started, you just want to scream at someone,
unfortunatly it is often those closest to you that feel the brunt (mainly my better half).

Anyway try to keep sane, i hope you hear something soon.

Weeble x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Ren   
Glad youve been able to make that first post, youve done nothing "wrong" at all - FF is free to all, and a support to many.

Reduced motilty is a diagnosis that can be "helped" both by you and the medics, check out the male factor areas, ebncourage DH to alter his diet/lifestyle accordingly and add in some vitamins such as selenium, zinc and vit C ( there are others ) these will take a few months to show in a SA, but will help give you the best chance at Pregnancy/treatment. Presumably all is Ok with you ?

I would like to encourage you to post to build friendships and support from members 
who really do have an understanding of your situation, you will find some appropriate starting points from my Links 
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each. 
You may also have been reading these already 

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

Complimentry threapies ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm* 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No worries IVF isnt so bad  not when your armed with info and supported by thousands 

A rough guide to IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

~Dizzi~


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Yay glad to see you posted on here Ren!

I know I've already welcomed you on the Religion thread but let me welcome you again on here!

​
Love Dibley x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi r4k,

Welcome to Fertility friends, you have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship.

Sometimes the waiting does seem never ending. Do you and DH have any hobbies? always a great way to try and take your mind off things.

Good luck on your journey   and I  you get your bfp

Nikki xx *


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Ren

Try not to worry too much that you didn't ovulate, i was told it can be normal to skip it once in a while.
I have used hundreds of ovulation kits and it has cost a fortune, its really unfair this ttc lark!!!

Weeble


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ren, just wanted to say good luck to you, ive not seen anyone one here the same age as me, everyone is older, so hope to see you on here plenty more, me and my other half are just starting out and were due for ivf next year!!

good luck

liz xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well we havent gone through the years of trying to concieve, because paul has CF (cystic fibrosis) we knew we couldnt concieve naturall so have just gone straigh to the doctor, been together 2 years and decided it was the right time!!
first started all the process in april, paul has his sperm retreval next month, but we were told it was 12 months on the waiting list in our area (east yorkshire), think we will be having ICSI. 
not sure if the 12 months waiting list started from april when we first saw a consultant or if it will go from the next time we see one!! (hope its from april).
we are NHS funded, but if the worst happens and it doesnt work for us then we will have to look at other options of saving up to go private!!

xx


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Ren

I exactly what u mean bout ttc becoming a chore, We used to feel like the only time we were 
is around my ovulation but even then we really didn't feel like it, we were just going through the motions!!

I have learnt to be more willing at other times of the month and its getting easier getting in the mood for when it really counts, but i must admit when you know you have a problem like mine its hard to think that   will finally happen without help.

Weeble


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ren

That sticky baby dust had better be industrial strength .

We like rabbits this month to stop all this messing around with clinics,
,at least its fun trying 

I will just keep waiting for that letter to arrive!!!

Loads of  mega strong  to you too Ren.


Weeble


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ren

My DP thinks im barmy and i am spending too much time muddling my mind with my constant search on various sites for any info i can grab.

He says the doctors are the only experts we need to listen to, but what about emotionally when i break down cos yet another friend has announced a pregnancy?

I totally agree with you that we are on here to speak to people in the same vote as us so we don't feel like we are alone.

God thats a depressing message isn't it? 

On a lighter note does anyone know how you get that nice fancy glittery text at the bottom of our messages?

Weeble


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ren

I don't think you ramble, i think you are coming out with exactly what a lot of us all think and do,
cos we all need reassurance once in a while, i am phoning the docs tomorrow to ask for my hormone test results to be printed out for me. (pro spend all weekend looking at what they all mean )

Take care

Weeble


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ren

I phoned docs as i said i would, got some bad news, QMC have turned us down until we get more tests done, im really naffed off as it was QMC that told the doc which ones i had to have to go with the referal letter.

Anyway the docs secretary rang me back and said she would sort it all out and do a bit of ringing around to see if she could get an explanation. She has also got to give leicestershire PCT a call, i don't like the sounds of that, i wonder if my funding has been turned down too?
She will hopefully ring me back tomorrow so i don't go all weekend worrying about it.

I just hope its all a big mistake, i have spent more time this year in my docs waiting room than at work,
im sick of the sight of those four walls.

Sorry to rant

Weeble


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ren

Well secretary didn't ring me so i chased her, don't think she knows her **** from her elbo (excuse the expression) 

I have to wait till Mon now for the one who was dealing with my referal to phone me,

im hoping that its a mistake, i have a feeling she might of picked an old letter out of my file from when the referal system changed which said i needed more tests.

Im worried now that my DPs SA needs doing again as it was December when that was last done which is over 6 months ago, and all tests need to be within 6 months   

I tell you im going to lose my marbles soon

I can't believe you are still waiting on your test results i think my hormone levels came back within 4-5 days and SA came back 14 days later.

I think you also need to do a bit of shouting too!!!!

Take care

weeble


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ren

The secretary rang today, i have got to have the Rubella test re done and my DP has got to have SA done again, both were 1 month out of date.

Its a big blow will set us back another month or so.

Doctor wasn't even aware tests had to be within 6 months of referal.

Great!!! excuse me while i go and punch something hard   

weeble xx


----------



## weeblewobble (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ren

DH had a terrible experiencethe first time,it was December, the room was freezing, had one plastic chair and a sink and a few mucky mags to keep him entertained.

I really felt for him, he was in a state of shock i think for a few days after. .

He said it needs to be done so lets just get on with it but it cant be nice having to produce on demand.

Docs can't fit me in for bloods till next thurs so won't have much to tell you until DP's appointment comes through as well.

Keep in touch tho!!!!!

weeble xx


----------

